# ** Schlangen Haut in Photoshop **



## dinaitweety (18. Juni 2004)

hallo, ich möchte gern wissen, wie man diese schlangenhaut in photoshop nachzeichnen kann, das ist ja hier airbrush und sieht einfach nur geil aus... kann mir bitte bitte jemand weiter helfen, ich danke schon mal

im anhang das bild


----------



## Hercules (18. Juni 2004)

Am besten mit dem Grafiktablett. Zuerst die Grundfarben, dann die Schattierungen und Lichter -- das alles  natürlich mit dem  Airbrush Werkzeug und wenn nötig mit dem Wischfinger.
Das ist eine Übungssache.


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Juni 2004)

Na klar geht das mit etwas Fingerspizengefühl. Einfach eine neue Ebene erstellen und dort nachzeichnen.
An den Rändern einfach die Deckkraft etwas runtergegeln.

Optimal wäre für sowas natürlich ein Zeichenbrett 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------

